# Funny pipe extension



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

For some reason one of my heads isn't at a corner and about 12 inches away from one.

Can I use a male to male funny pipe connector to extend the funny pipe all the way to the corner? Don't want to have to dig to find main connection.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1987/5531/products/PhotoRoom_20211203_142353_788x788.png?v=1638559833

I would use the above to connect one funny pipe to another then use a 1/2 arm to connect to the head.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Shouldn't be a problem. Myself, I would find the other end of the funny pipe and just cut a longer run.


----------

